# Purple Og Kush



## T-System-H-Regulator-C (Mar 4, 2010)

I was just gifted a Purple Og Kush clone from a friend and I am preparing a plot for it to rest in. I was wondering what type of soil mixes everyone uses for their in ground grows? Just wondering as far as soil, perlite, lime, worms/castings, bat guano, chicken ****, sand, etc.

Im thinking of doing 
40% Perlite
20% Chicken **** 
20% Worm Castings
20% Good Soil
Add some lime and maybe a few other things and allow it to sit in ground for a month watering every so often to activate some natural processes and then plant the Og. Thx


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 5, 2010)

Please do not add fresh chicken manure to your grow. I grow vegetables for a living and I can tell you that chicken manure is much to hot and will burn your kush off. 

I compost all my piles for two years before I spread it in my fields.

Good luck with your grow and keep us informed


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG Purple og kush has to be the best strain ever. I am growing PK and its amazing i can only imagine how good Purple OG kush would be . Cant wait to see some finished pictures


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm _smoking_ some purple og kush right now. Damn good stuff. Hope your grow goes well.


----------



## T-System-H-Regulator-C (Mar 5, 2010)

I appreciate the info, Texas Monster - the chicken manure im using is composted. Ill take pictures of it once I transplant it and it has some defining charecteristics. Any suggestions for the soil mix???


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 5, 2010)

check out subcools super soil mix I think it is stickied either in the organic growing section, or maybe even indoor growing...it would be at the top at one of the sections.


----------

